# 2016 Nissan Rogue Power Window Problem



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a 2016 Nissan Rogue and the driver’s side front power window has quit working. All 3 other windows work with no issues. I tried replacing the window motor and the master switch to no avail. I am at a loss at what it could possibly be now! Any suggestions?!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you've replaced the window motor and the master switch, try this: disconnect the battery for several minutes, then reconnect. This resets the settings in the BCM (body control module). Also inspect the harness connectors at the master switch and the BCM which is located behind instrument panel (LH).


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

rogoman said:


> If you've replaced the window motor and the master switch, try this: disconnect the battery for several minutes, then reconnect. This resets the settings in the BCM (body control module). Also inspect the harness connectors at the master switch and the BCM which is located behind instrument panel (LH).


Thanks for the info! Tried disconnecting the battery, that didn’t work!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At this point, it's possible that the BCM may be defective. Before condemning the BCM, you can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. Section PWC.PDF and BCS.PDF are the ones you need to read; they contain diagnostic procedures that may help you to fix the problem.


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

That’s the direction I’m thinking as well! I didn’t see a manual for the Rogue in the link you posted! I talked to a mechanic I trust and he suggested the BCM as well, but said that it would be something that had to be looked at at the dealership! That was the last place I wanted to go, but at this point I have surrendered and made an appointment to have it checked out!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Have we checked fuses and relays? I would think if the window motor was straining before it failed you popped a fusible link or a relay, or just a fuse. Are you getting power to the door switch harness? If the BCM was dead, more things would fail, usually in pairs.


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

We checked the fuses and relay, both were good! And we had no previous issue with the window!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah if you're getting power to the switch that's odd. Have you checked ground on the motor harness itself? Does everything else electrical on the car work as expected?


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

Took it to the dealer today! They found a cut wire inside the door!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Kbam! I knew it wasn't the BCM. Glad it's fixed!


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

Scaramanga said:


> Kbam! I knew it wasn't the BCM. Glad it's fixed!


Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Dontgetexsited (Jun 30, 2021)

Have a 2016 nissan rogue back passenger widow came down but now wont come up are down from master switch are the control in the back all other windows work any suggestions


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

To determine what the problem is, take the passenger rear switch loose. With a test lamp, you should get a lit bulb between VIOLET/GRAY and a chassis ground. If not there's a broken power wire (see below). If that has power, put the lamp from VIO/GRY to VIO/BROWN and VIO/GRY to VIO/YELLOW. Both should light the lamp. If one doesn't, there's a broken wire between the master switch and the slave switch. If both light, put the test lamp across RED and GREEN. Working the switch should light the lamp in both directions. If not, the slave switch is bad, if so, the motor is bad.

Note that gen2 Rogues in general have a tendency to break wires inside the flex couplings that connect the doors to the car. Since any repair will need to flex too, I don't recommend repairing it if that's the issue. You'll avoid future headaches by replacing the door harness, which isn't terribly difficult. You'll need to check both the driver's door _and_ the door with the stuck window, since everything except the power wires runs between the master switch and the slave switches. So a problem in either flex coupling can cause a slave window to quit working.


----------

